# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  leven op groente groenten

## vanity123

Hallo, 
ik heb een vraag, misschien dat iemand hier het antwoord weet. 
Ik lust bijna geen gekookte groenten. Ik vind groene smoothies wel echt heel lekker. Zo kom ik dus dagelijks aan m'n 200 groente en 2 stuks fruit. Alleen zijn dit alleen maar groene groentes. Ik eet wel af en toe gekookte groenten, zoals witlof, verder eigenlijk ook meestal groene groenten zoals andijvie of spinazie. Heel af en toe eet ik iets van bami of lasagne waar ook andere groenten door heen zit. Is dit gezond, en kan het kwaad om bijna alleen maar groene groentes te eten? kan het kwaad om geen andere groente te eten? alvast bedankt voor je reactie. gr vanity

----------

